

Startup looking for developer (Frontend/backend)  - wmcgee

Startup is about 80% complete.  Need assistance getting prototype complete for fund raising.  If into sports and able to code quickly this could be a great oppertunity.
======
sidmitra
You didn't mention which technology, frameworks you use.

In case you guys are on python. Here's my portfolio:
<http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html>

Currently taking gigs for my django development
studio(<http://cloudshuffle.com>). Feel free to ping me.

